# weatherspoons menu



## prin (Mar 13, 2011)

Since I have been carb counting I had a look at the weatherspoons menu on line for a roast beef dinner -93g  four roasties 52? yorkie 10 at most and 5 maybe for stuffing balls.  has anyone else thought they seem a bit high. A curry I had on thursda gave carbs as 134 (I did ditch a popoadom and the mango chutney)P Am I just wearing rose coloured glasses about the carbs I eat?


----------



## margie (Mar 13, 2011)

I think you need to be careful with some published values - I  have had the same meal in a pub chain at 2 different venues and received a considerably larger portion of chips in one than the other. So to a certain extent you need to guestimate what is on the plate. Have a look on Yorkshire Puddings in supermarkets you may be surprised - and gravy if made using cornflour or one of the well know gravy products also has carbs.


----------



## FM001 (Mar 14, 2011)

Four roasts at 52g sounds a lot but would depend on the size of the potatoes, at home I half the potatoes before roasting so my own would come out at considerably less, 10g for the Yorkshire sounds about right and so does the 5g for the stuffing balls- again depending on size.  The veg and gravy could add up to 20g depending on variety and quantity.


----------



## prin (Mar 19, 2011)

I guessed and I think my calculation was better than theirs the 52g came from a calorie counter by Carolyn humphries which came with the pump I now have a set of rosemary Conley scales courtesy of Roche so watch this space!!!!


----------



## margie (Mar 19, 2011)

prin said:


> I guessed and I think my calculation was better than theirs the 52g came from a calorie counter by Carolyn humphries which came with the pump I now have a set of rosemary Conley scales courtesy of Roche so watch this space!!!!



I have visions of you sitting in Weatherspoons with your scales.....

I suspect with a lot of chains the head office makes what they think is a standard meal and they base their nutritional info on that - though how they would ensure all outlets provide set portions of mash or chips - I have no idea.


----------



## shiv (Mar 19, 2011)

They probably have a standard spoon size/scoop for chips, mash etc.

I have eaten at Wetherspoons way too many times - but have always found their carb info about right. It always seems loads, but then when you get the food you can usually see all the carbs!


----------



## scanz (Mar 19, 2011)

shiv said:


> They probably have a standard spoon size/scoop for chips, mash etc.
> 
> I have eaten at Wetherspoons way too many times - but have always found their carb info about right. It always seems loads, but then when you get the food you can usually see all the carbs!


Beer and a Burger?


----------



## shiv (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh yes. Chicken burger & chips is either 90g or 120g...can't remember at this time of night!


----------



## scanz (Mar 20, 2011)

Any idea what the carb count is for their Belgian Waffles? I used to love them and they're only ?2!


----------



## Copepod (Mar 20, 2011)

Weatherspoons menu is online here - I guess Belgian waffles are in the desserts section (see vertical strips juts right of centre of page)


----------



## Copepod (Mar 20, 2011)

Weatherspoons menu is online here - I guess Belgian waffles are in the desserts section (see vertical strips just right of centre of page)

http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/food/menu/breakfast/breakfast-9


----------



## scanz (Mar 20, 2011)

Crikey, 136.6 carbs per portion for their Belgian Waffle desert! Won't be having that again! 

Also, Copepod, you didn't insert the hyper-link in your post


----------



## Copepod (Mar 20, 2011)

There are 2 Belgian waffle desserts listed: with fruit compote 73.7g CHO per portion; with ice cream and chocolate sauce or maple syrup 136.6g CHO per portion.
Sorry about missing hyperlink - but it obviously wasn't too hard to find.


----------



## Donald (Mar 20, 2011)

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...vO2tBQ&usg=AFQjCNHqRU5D4eCFJ0HeLJfEjKBK9Sv-ww


----------



## Flutterby (Mar 20, 2011)

I've often looked at their leaflet giving the food values and though "eh?"  They do seem high. I just give what I think (insulin wise) and check a while later, never been too far out.


----------



## Tina63 (Mar 21, 2011)

I make my own Yorkshire puds and do them in individual bun tins.  The whole mix comes out as 90g between 12 yorkshires, so if your maths is good........!  Less than 10g each anyway! Just done it on my calculator - 7.5g each.  Also, I have got very frustrated when twice visiting major restaurant chains, Harvester and Hungry Horse, soon after my son was diagnosed, I asked to see their nutritional information (which both have on their websites).  Neither seemed to know what I was talking about.  At the Harvester I asked to see the manager and all he could offer me was their allergy advice sheet.  Has anyone else had this problem?  Considering I could find in on the internet moments after arriving home I felt it quite deflating.  The same pretty much happened at the Hungry Horse.  Diabetes isn't that uncommon and don't most people carb count?  I also find it frustrating on food packaging that you have to look on the smallprint on the back of a product to find out the carbohydrate content, whereas the fat, calories, salt etc are all on the front in larger print.  We need to bombard the Food Standards Agency I think!


----------

